# IT JObs in Singapore. :)



## likith_jogi

Hi Friends,

i'm Likith from bangalore, india, i have 3+ exp as system administrator and 2+ in Linux.

Could you please let me know, how are the openings for IT in singapore.

how to get a job in singapore. which are best are best visa options to apply.

Please guide me through this.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## simonsays

Likith: firstly, Read the past postings, it has been asked before .. about what is the best time / method etc. Though you may get more responses .. or not

For visa, in what context are you asking ? 

Singapore has only 2 visa : Social visa, if you are coming to scout out jobs, or once you have secured an employer - Employment Pass


----------



## likith_jogi

Thanks for your reply Ecureilx, please let me know is there anyway to secure a job in singapore   

could you please provide me with some consultancy details, who recruit IT techs.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## simonsays

likith_jogi said:


> Thanks for you reply Ecureilx, please let me know is there anyway to secure a job in singapore
> 
> could you please provide me with some consultancy details, who recruit IT techs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Likith


Only one way to secure a job here, show that you are good enough for employers to offer you a job 

For the consultants, why don't you just do some search on this site itself ? it was asked and answered .. unless you want me to locate and post it all again .. 

BTW, are you in NZ ??


----------



## likith_jogi

Sorry for the late reply Ecureilx, i'm currently in India, i'm planning to work abroad, so i was checking out for visas.

i'm considering to move to newzealand or singapore. i just needed to know, which country is best to get visa and job easily.

-
Likith


----------



## ani_india

likith_jogi said:


> Sorry for the late reply Ecureilx, i'm currently in India, i'm planning to work abroad, so i was checking out for visas.
> 
> i'm considering to move to newzealand or singapore. i just needed to know, which country is best to get visa and job easily.
> 
> -
> Likith


Hey 

I dont want to dishearten you , but getting job in singapore from India is not easy (not impossible though!!!). your best bet is to come to Singapore from Indian IT company.
No one in this forum or any other forum is going to give you a consultancy name , and u 'll get a job by just calling them. Its year 2013, not 2006-7.

Try applying jobs in all the job sites and hope 4 the best!!!


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Ani,

thanks for ur reply, i just wanted to know if there is a huge openings in singapore. i saw IT in skilled labour list in singapore. so that i can apply for work visa if i get points. i know getting job from india is very hard. could u plz let how much money we need for a month expenses.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## ani_india

The number of openings are definitely not HUGE if you compare to India. I am quite confident of getting at least 3/4 jobs in India if I try for a month, but its not the same in Singapore. 
If you search in job sites you ‘ll find few openings for your skill-set – Sysadmin & Linux, but then you need only one opening to get a job 
About expense – There are many posts in this forum, and I have given my views on them. Please use the search functionality. Many says 2K-3K are sufficient, and Few (including ecureilx  ) says nothing is enough in Singapore.


----------



## likith_jogi

Thanks a lot ani for the info   .


----------



## simonsays

BTW - as of this month, a lot of layoffs and redundancies are looming, and sysadmin jobs are hard to come by, especially since the locals are being trained very efficiently.

So it is, for Linux .. Singapore has one of the highest concentration of RHCEs, and is becoming the regional powerhouse for all things Red Hat !!!

If you want to be attractive, you got to backup with experience, and enough of it .. 

that's my 2 cents .. 



ani_india said:


> Many says 2K-3K are sufficient, and Few (including ecureilx  ) says nothing is enough in Singapore.


That's uncalled for .... 

Especially when I was only disputing your incredibly low cost-of-living number ... 

I never said nothing is enough .. it is very subjective .. anyway .. 

never mind ..


----------



## ani_india

It was just for fun; I am really sorry if I‘ve offended you that was not my intention.


----------



## likith_jogi

Thanks Ecureilx,

I hv 2+ Exp in Linux, i'm giving my rhce exam this month. i visited this website Ministry of Manpower Singapore and i did "Self Assessment Tool for Employment/S Pass" for visa. but this is wat i got it


Result


Based on the information you have provided, the individual is likely to qualify for both Employment Pass (EP) and S Pass.



This does not represent an approval and the result does not take into account:
1) The Employer's Profile (e.g lack of quota for S Passes) and
2) Candidate's Antecedent (e.g previous offence)

These will be evaluated when you make the actual application.

i'm still thinking wat to do, plz guide me through this.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## ani_india

likith_jogi said:


> Thanks Ecureilx,
> 
> I hv 2+ Exp in Linux, i'm giving my rhce exam this month. i visited this website Ministry of Manpower Singapore and i did "Self Assessment Tool for Employment/S Pass" for visa. but this is wat i got it
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> 
> Based on the information you have provided, the individual is likely to qualify for both Employment Pass (EP) and S Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> This does not represent an approval and the result does not take into account:
> 1) The Employer's Profile (e.g lack of quota for S Passes) and
> 2) Candidate's Antecedent (e.g previous offence)
> 
> These will be evaluated when you make the actual application.
> 
> i'm still thinking wat to do, plz guide me through this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Likith


All these things 'll make sense after you get a job in Singapore. You shouldn't worry about S pass/EP etc before getting a JOB....

Just to clarify , The visa system in Singapore is different from US H1B (Tier 1 in UK). You first need to get a job before being eligible to apply for any work related visa.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Ani,

Thanks man :yo: :yo: , would it be possible to gv me some consultancy details if u know any.

mail me [email protected].

Thanks again 
Likith


----------



## simonsays

likith_jogi said:


> Thanks Ecureilx,
> 
> I hv 2+ Exp in Linux, i'm giving my rhce exam this month. i visited this website Ministry of Manpower Singapore and i did "Self Assessment Tool for Employment/S Pass" for visa. but this is wat i got it
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> 
> Based on the information you have provided, the individual is likely to qualify for both Employment Pass (EP) and S Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> This does not represent an approval and the result does not take into account:
> 1) The Employer's Profile (e.g lack of quota for S Passes) and
> 2) Candidate's Antecedent (e.g previous offence)
> 
> These will be evaluated when you make the actual application.
> 
> i'm still thinking wat to do, plz guide me through this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Likith


I would also add "employer's interest to recruit foreigners, in the current climate .. " 

and especially in view of increased rejections of EP applications .. and renewals


----------

